
Cyanogen Inc. reportedly fires OS development arm, switches to apps - sleazebreeze
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/07/report-cyanogen-inc-to-layoff-20-of-workers-may-pivot-to-app-development/
======
PhantomGremlin
I've never seen this method of firing people used before:

 _Employees who were not let go were told not to show up to work today. Those
who did show up were the unlucky ones: they had generic human resources
meetings rather ominously added to their calendars last night._

